# Persian: sterile man



## seitt

Greetings,

Please, how do you say ‘sterile man’ in Persian?

This came up in one of the IRIB series that I watch regularly, روز حسرت.

I'm pretty certain that what is meant is a man who is perfectly able to have a normal relationship with his wife in every way, but who simply can't become a father.

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour Simon

Pour les hommes :

عقیم Aghim
مرد عقیم Marde Naza

Pour les femmes 
عقیم
نازا
زن عقیم
زن نازا

Pour les femmes il y a aussi un autre mot ou bien une expression qui dit : اُجاق کور (traduit en français : son four est éteint)
(Odjagh kur)


----------



## searcher123

*IMANAKBARI* answered completely. I would like to add a note too. نازا  (Naazaa) is used just for 'sterile women'. عقيم (Aghim) and اجاق كور (Ojaagh Koor) is common between men and women.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

searcher123 said:


> *IMANAKBARI* answered completely. I would like to add a note too. نازا (Naazaa) is used just for 'sterile women'. عقيم (Aghim) and اجاق كور (Ojaagh Koor) is common between men and women.


 
Yes i am agree 
Oui je suis d'accord


----------



## seitt

Greetings,

Many, many thanks! اجاق كور is very interesting, but let me just make sure I can use it in a sentence, please, if that's okay.

شوهر آن زن اجاق کور است
That woman’s husband is sterile.

Is that correct, please? By the way, am I right in understanding that there is no kasre between the word اجاق and the word كور?

Every blessing,

Simon


----------



## IMANAKBARI

شوهر آن زن عقیم است me parait plus naturel et اجاق کور s'emploie dans les deux cas mais surtout pour les femmes .
Quant aux hommes,c'est plus courant de dire عقیم 
Par contre,effectivement le mot اجاق کور est bien moins utilisé pour eux.

Iman


----------



## IMANAKBARI

IMANAKBARI said:


> Bonjour Simon
> 
> مرد عقیم Marde Naza Aghim


 
Je me corrige
C'était une faute de ma part !


----------



## seitt

Many, many thanks! I nearly forgot to state something important: in English, ‘sterile’ is used for a man but ‘infertile’ for a woman.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

seitt said:


> Is that correct, please? By the way, am I right in understanding that there is no kasre between the word اجاق and the word كور?


 
Pardon ! j'avais oublié de répondre à cette question

Oui c'est bien cela   il n'y a pas de Kasre entre ces deux mots !

On prononce : Odjagh-kour اُجاق کور


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Many, many thanks! اجاق كور is very interesting, but let me just make sure I can use it in a sentence, please, if that's okay.
> 
> شوهر آن زن اجاق کور است
> That woman’s husband is sterile.



I don't see any problem in your sentences, however, عقيم is more common for men. So it will be very better if you say: شوهر آن زن، عقيم است



seitt said:


> Is that correct, please? By the way, am I right in understanding that there is no kasre between the word اجاق and the word كور?
> 
> Every blessing,
> 
> Simon



Yes, you are right. There is not any kasreh between اجاق and كور (Ojaagh Koor)


----------



## IMANAKBARI

We have two word too / on a aussi deux autres mots.

خواجه / نابارور

.شوهر او خواجه است


----------



## seitt

Merci beaucoup – mais خواجه cela veut dire « homme castré » c’est-à-dire « castrat », n’est-ce pas ? Je parlais d’un homme stérile qui est quand même capable d'accomplir son devoir conjugal.

Many thanks – but doesn’t خواجه mean “castrated man” or “eunuch”? I meant a sterile man who can nevertheless perform his marital duty.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Oui absolument ! mais aujourd'hui ce mot s'emploie aussi pour un homme stérile 
Je l'entends très souvent dans le lengage argotique.
Peut-être que ce n'est pas correct de l'employer mais cela se dit souvent chez nous !


----------



## mfarshada

'اجاق ِ کور' (with a kasreh) literally means 'a dead oven'  that cannot be fired again (کور normally means 'blind'). In figurative speech it may refer to (usually) an infertile woman. Thus as a simile one might say:
زنش اجاق ِ کوره. (colloquial)
or metaphorically:
اجاق ِ زنش کوره. 
However, used as an adjective it will become 'اجاق‌کور' (without kasreh) and the suggested usages by you and others are correct.
BTW, اخته is another word for a sterile man.


----------



## searcher123

mfarshada said:


> (...)
> BTW, اخته is another word for a sterile man.



No!...اخته is used just if both of a man testicles are cut. If he have one or two testicle and still he is sterile because other reasons, you can not use اخته for him.


----------



## mfarshada

searcher123 said:


> No!...اخته is used  just if both of a man testicles are cut. If he have one or two testicle  and still he is sterile because other reasons, you can not use اخته for him.



Technically you are absolutely right searcher123. It has the same sense as خواجه, as Simon mentioned: “castrated man” or “eunuch”. But as IMANAKBARI explained, these are sometimes used in colloquial language (mistakenly).

Sorry for not being precise and thanks for the correction.


----------

